# What's for Dinner!!



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

This is THE thread to show off your cooking skills. Post what you had for dinner today. If you don't have pictures, just describe it. I'll start...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.buitoni.com/Product-Category/Ravioli.aspx#/riserva/quattro-formaggi-agnolotti


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

A lovely concoction known as "Ham, Egg 'n' Noodles"
Fry up some cubed ham in butter, then add some already cooked noodles of choice, then finally add five scrambled eggs. Fry until the eggs are done and add mozzerella cheese until it melts. Cheddar works too 
Oh, and then we had dark-chocolate-dipped strawberries and bananas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

br00tal_dude said:


> A lovely concoction known as "Ham, Egg 'n' Noodles"
> Fry up some cubed ham in butter, then add some already cooked noodles of choice, then finally add five scrambled eggs. Fry until the eggs are done and add mozzerella cheese until it melts. Cheddar works too
> Oh, and then we had dark-chocolate-dipped strawberries and bananas.


That sounds interesting! I may have to try that one day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

my dinner tonight was very nice. had a great night with the girl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

pork ribs, rabbit legs, roasted chicken in honey sauce, a few sausages, some scrambbled eggs and ham and a large large large pot of coffee!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont love meat. i hate animals thats why i eat them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


>


That puts my dinner to shame man. Looks great!


----------



## lykemfryd (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! I like this place already! I'm a bigger guy so if food is around I'm always in lol.

Not dinner from last night but not too long ago


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Pepper steak? Yum!


----------



## lykemfryd (Apr 12, 2010)

I honestly can't remember how I cooked that. It was a recipe from nG.


----------



## lykemfryd (Apr 12, 2010)

Glock17 said:


> This Thread is pure Win!


Glock eh? Sounds like your a gun man?


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

lykemfryd said:


> I honestly can't remember how I cooked that. It was a recipe from nG.


You must send me a link!!



Glock17 said:


> Yeah, your name reminds my of a good friend that goes by slim.


Is Slim big too? Why do big guys always call themselves "slim"?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Srsly? Please stop that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tonight, leftover pizza. lol, I can see I'm not adding much to this thread.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i just had the best ever lol


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i was a pictur of.........................bread


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> tonight, leftover pizza. lol, I can see I'm not adding much to this thread.


LOL! It's cool.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Another easy, quick meal tonight... beef and Ramen, lol
Ground beed fried up, then mixed with beef ramen seasoning, and mix that with Ramen noodles
We've been naughty on the carb count lately


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Another easy, quick meal tonight... beef and Ramen, lol
> Ground beed fried up, then mixed with beef ramen seasoning, and mix that with Ramen noodles
> We've been naughty on the carb count lately


I used to use beef cuts and broccoli with mine to make some fake Chinese food (Beef with Broccoli).


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Divinity said:


> I used to use beef cuts and broccoli with mine to make some fake Chinese food (Beef with Broccoli).


Ooh, that sounds like a good idea, have to try that soon. Sometime by myself, the hubby doesn't like broccoli, haha. 

I swear I really can cook good food, haha. I make a mean "Curried Chicken with Mango Rice" and a good "Chicken and Gnocchi Soup"


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Almost off of work so your post is making me hungry!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Curried chicken and rice


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

That's a neat looking plate! The food looks great too! YUM.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Divinity said:


> That's a neat looking plate! The food looks great too! YUM.


Thank you on both. Got the plate set at Target. I fell in love with them when I was still dating my (now) husband, and once we got engaged I put them on our registry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

every now and then i am told that i must make this.......................


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had that for Easter, me and the cat are still eating leftovers. Yum.


----------

